# 4,000 mile road trip



## cntryislandboy (Jun 16, 2010)

just wondering if anyone has ever taken a very very long as in maybe 4,000 mile road trip with there jon boat and trailer with say 12" wheels. i might be doing this in the fall, mainly because i live in TX and my deer boat building buddy live in NJ and really wants to help build it, not to mention we will also be stoping in Atlanta, Myrtle Beach, and Knoxville so i will have plenty of chances to fish in the 3 week visit all the family members road trip


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 16, 2010)

Bring along extra grease and some spare hubs!


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2010)

hardcore trip! :beer:


----------



## cntryislandboy (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah a little bit, that is what happens when your military and you have family all up and down the east coast and everyone wants to see the baby. might not even take the boat, or even though of the dumb idea of putting in on the roof, of the jeep, it can't weigh more then 90lbs i think. the said things is if i take the trailer and get the extra room of putting stuff in the boat i get a bow mount trolling motor, a 3.5 hp gas motor, fish finder, and lots of other goodies for the boat, just can't get all that in the jeep with the luggage and baby, oh well


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 16, 2010)

cntryislandboy said:


> yeah a little bit, that is what happens when your military and you have family all up and down the east coast and everyone wants to see the baby. might not even take the boat, or even though of the dumb idea of putting in on the roof, of the jeep, it can't weigh more then 90lbs i think. the said things is if i take the trailer and get the extra room of putting stuff in the boat i get a bow mount trolling motor, a 3.5 hp gas motor, fish finder, and lots of other goodies for the boat, just can't get all that in the jeep with the luggage and baby, oh well



You gotta take the boat!


----------



## Brine (Jun 16, 2010)

Give us GA boys a holler when you're coming to ATL and maybe one/some of us can wet a line.


----------



## Froggy (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats a long trip! I would have a couple of spares, bearing packing material, even bearings with me etc, be prepared.


----------



## free jonboat (Jun 18, 2010)

this guy is hard core! ha ha but i would go 4 it if your confident in your trailer


----------

